# [Wet Thumb Forum]-replies in albums



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I don´t find the way to reply in the albums.

Do you can help me?


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I don´t find the way to reply in the albums.

Do you can help me?


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

When you open up a post that starts a gallery there are three tabs on the bottom left; one gives a slide show, one shows the gallery and on e shows comments. If you open up the comments page you can read other comments and add your own. The tab you have to click to add your own comment is at the bottom right.

My descriptions are based on how the page looks viewed with Netscape. It may look different with Opera or IE.


Roger Miller


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

After you have clicked on the comments button, there are two reply buttons, just like you see on this page, one is reply with quote, the other is just an arrow and when you click on it it says quick reply.


----------

